# Mchz Kirova, 1st Type, 15j



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

Haven't had it long enough to tell on accuracy. Wind it, and it doesn't get going until pretty deep into the mainspring. It finally takes off, and the tick is a "tick-tick-miss-tick-tick-miss" sort of sound much like a lot of old no-name pocketwatches I've had. It sets very crisply, though.

The case is stamped brass with a high copper content ("red brass" some call it) with nickle or chromium plating-I lean toward chrome, as I don't see the slight green undertone I see in old nickle guns. The thing weighs a lot less than the huge size would suggest.

A 16mm open end band I have easily squeezes into the hinged loops (I can't really call them "lugs"). The thing is 45 mm around, and 15 mm thick, and despite the lack of expected weight, the mass is felt. I expect the skinny band has a lot to do with that. It's not quite comfortable.

Legibility of the dial is excellent, as you would expect from a dial pushing 38 mm around. Khaki-tan dial, black markings, black hands. I can't tell if the numbers were once luminous-they around now. Hopefully no radium there, but if so, it can keep company with Dad's Universal Geneva, which is still impressively hot. The subdial is out there at 9 o'clock, and even the 13-24 submarking show up decently big.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello,

Here i think is one similar,although the radium on this one is very much alive











Regards,

Russ.


----------



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

The dial is close. Mine lacks the coolio star/escapement lever logo, and the impressed number. My case has hinged 14mm "lugs", probably because whatever 1915 Pavel Bure or Henri Moser they were influenced by had hinged lugs. The 24HR subset is same-same. What's the date on you movement, if any?

I don't recall, but isn't the Russian word for escapement lever basically "anchor". but accent on final syllable?

Dad's 1942 purchased Universal Geneve doesn't glow in the dark, apparently because the numbers and hands have a great deal of surface oxidation. But the Geiger comes out and reveals that it's still danged hot. I don't wear the Geneve often, but once or twice a year...Can't resist it, and it still keeps very good time.

Well, the Kirova has stopped twice. So I'd hoped to put off the $70 US service and cleaning for a while, but I guess it won't be put off for long.


----------

